# Various Models - Dolce and Gabbana womenswear show at Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2011/12 in Milan 27.02.2011 x 25



## Q (1 März 2011)

*ein paar sind ja schon bei CB unterwegs 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*​

thx Preppie


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

danke vielmals für die post.


----------

